# The 2014 annual final of China slingshot sport association



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

The 2014 annual final of China slingshot sport association was held in Shanghai on 2014.11.9.There were more than 200 contestants in the competition,who came from all over the country.The competition items include 10m,20m and 30m target sheet.After more than 6 hours fierce competition,the Shanghai local slingshoter called "puppy dog （狗狗）" won the champion,who had won a few games before that!

It is worth noting that there are more and more regular slingshot competitions in China,and the competitive level also will be mproved.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great photos!!! Thanks for sharing those. Wow ... 200 shooters. I would love to attend one of your competitions.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!

Are overseas shooters allowed?... so I can come next year


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow! I'm impressed with the numbers involved there, friend! I bet it was a blast! Congratulations to the "Puppy Dogs", too!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Now that is a competition!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Now that is a competition!


You should go next year and show them how it's done! :king:


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Inspiring pictures, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Wow that is a good field of competitors. Thank you for sharing your photos. It appears that a floating anchor semi butterfly, is a very popular shooting style there.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing all these pictures. Really enjoyed viewing them.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Outstanding organization. It appears the CSSA is very well represented. Please extend our

congratulations to the new Champion "*puppy dog* ( 狗狗 )", and to all of the winners and participants
as well. They look SUPER!

BTW... I've noted that these competitive shooters are using a variety of slingshot frames. One of
the participants appears to be shooting without a frame. Where is Volp*!*


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Excellent!

Thank you for posting these pictures. Congratulations to the winners.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow~~~ That's something alright...thanks for sharing.

Now, I'd love to see the SSs up close that some of the competitors shot including the winner. I would bet they are not fancy SSs.

And I note most use Full or half butterfly stance, something I doubt I'll ever master....pure instinctive shooting, no aiming like I do.

BTW the lady in the red jacket is also impressive!

Chuck


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Maybe "puppy dog （狗狗 " should come here and show us how it's done. I suspect there are more Chinese competitive shooters than the rest of the planet combined. Wouldn't it be great if we could get our act together and organize large scale events with participants from all over the world. Just think of the possibilities of interacting with fellow enthusiasts who comes from far and wide. The kind of "slingshot diplomacy" i'm encouraging would add significantly to the image of the sport and our relations with others.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for sharing these photos.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks Charles and everyone,welcome to participate in all slingshot competitions held in China, that overseas shooters are allowed.And we really want to have more communication with friends from all over the world.By the way,the next final of CSSA will be held in Lianyungang City of Jiangsu Province of China in November.If you want to sign up, you can mail to me~Best wishs！


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Susi said:


> Wow~~~ That's something alright...thanks for sharing.
> Now, I'd love to see the SSs up close that some of the competitors shot including the winner. I would bet they are not fancy SSs.
> And I note most use Full or half butterfly stance, something I doubt I'll ever master....pure instinctive shooting, no aiming like I do.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm ... I would say they are all aiming. They certainly appear to be sighting along the bands to the fork tip.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Charles said:


> Susi said:
> 
> 
> > Wow~~~ That's something alright...thanks for sharing.
> ...


From the game, target aming by extension cord of bands could indeed get better grades~


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Those are great pictures!! What a great gathering and competition!! Thanks for sharing those!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

I loved to see your pictures!!

What size of ammo did you use?

Take care!

Volp


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the revue and hope to see more
Cheers


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: Excellent organization, awesome, thank you very much for showing.


----------

